# Suggestions for Easier NorCal Century



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

My wife and I took up road biking a year ago. This year we progressed to the Holstein 100k (69 miles with 4,300 feet of climb per ridewithgps.com). Next year we would like to do our first century. What are the easer centuries that don't have a ridiculous amount of climb? We would like to do one in early summer in NorCal. Maybe later we will follow it with the Marin or Holstein centuries but wanted to get an easier one under our belt first. Suggestions please? Thanks


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

wine country century is pretty mild by century standards from what i hear. i haven't done other centuries, but i don't find this one particularly "hard". chalkhill is the hardest climb of the day but it's only hard because it comes at mile 90, not because it's long or steep.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Why not plot one out yourself and ride it? Just carry some food with you and plan a lunch stop. I do this a lot.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

The Delta Century has all about 30 feet of climbing in it, it would be a good one, I rode it on a track bike in the mid 80s. The Marin is my favorite, well supported and scenic. Holstein is nice as well but has a higher reg fee than most. If you want to add a charitable flavor, the Napa edition of the Tour de Cure is May 1st and is an incredibly beautiful course with great support. There is a $15 dollar reg fee and $250 minimum in fund raising that is very easy to raise.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Strawberry Fields (santa cruz area) is nice. There's usually one major climb early on but it's pleasant and most of it isn't that steep. There's a couple short steep climbs later in the ride but they're pretty short. 

The best thing is the food! It's the best food on any century I have ridden.

I did it as my first metric when I came back to cycling. I'm too into racing to do many centuries now but I do this one because it's so nice.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's a calendar of organized rides, although it doesn't have some spring and summer rides yet. Check it next spring.

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/default.aspx

As others said, Strawberry Fields is flat and Wine Country is a bit harder, but scenic.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

foxy fall century out of Davis


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

ericm979 said:


> Strawberry Fields (santa cruz area) is nice. There's usually one major climb early on but it's pleasant and most of it isn't that steep. There's a couple short steep climbs later in the ride but they're pretty short.
> 
> The best thing is the food! It's the best food on any century I have ridden.
> 
> I did it as my first metric when I came back to cycling. I'm too into racing to do many centuries now but I do this one because it's so nice.


+1 on Strawberry Fields Forever ride. I took my wife on the 100K route and it only had 4K climbing. I believe, however, that the 100 mi route goes up Eureka Canyon which adds a long, but not ridiculously steep, almost 2,000' climb.

But it's worth it for the food.. espresso, crepes, Kizdich pies.. mmmmmm


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the sugestions. Maybe I should add good post ride food to my wish list. We also did the 100 K Harvest Ride out of Hopland/Mendocino County on Oct.3 and they had some good BBQ tri-tip and chicken. It was a pretty small ride in numbers, but it is pretty to ride through the vineyards around harvest time.


----------



## nnswoosh8 (Mar 12, 2009)

deadleg said:


> foxy fall century out of Davis


+1 on Foxy's My wife and I just did this one for our first century. It was perfect for our first. About 2,500 worth of climb but can get windy.


----------

